# Netflix Canada, Apple TV, and bandwidth



## sodadood (Mar 16, 2009)

I bought the Apple TV from the Apple Store in Newmarket (Ontario)... it works better with Netflix and streaming iTunes TV shows (downloaded from the US iTunes store) much better than I would have imagined!

One weird glitch with my Apple TV (and maybe others).... if you pause the Netflix movie on the tv screen, then go off and come back more than about 30 minutes later and start playing it again, the sound is gone. I have to turn the tv off and the Apple TV box off, re-start both, and it works fine. Anyone else discovered this glitch?

And finally: I started a blog about Netflix Canada the day I started my 30 day trial. I'm watching 30 Netflix movies on various Apple devices and writing about them on my blog each day. It's at: Watching 30 flix in 30 days on Netflix Canada - hope you'll drop by and check it out.

Oh, and regarding bandwidth with Netflix... I did a comprehensive blog post about the various Canadian providers and how much they change for bandwidth overage, etc.

Anyone having bandwidth issues with Netflix/Apple TV?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks for the link to your blog. I've watched a few old Hitchcock movies on NetFlix but was having trouble deciding which newer movies to try.

I don't (yet) have an Apple TV but I'm hoping Santa will bring me a new TV for Christmas and I'll get one then.

As for bandwidth, I haven't heard of either local ISP having a cap on usage. I hope they don't decide to start one.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## sodadood (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Margaret - actually, lots of ISPs do have bandwidth caps but up until now, most 'regular' folks haven't reached those caps. Bell and Rogers have caps, Primus doesn't. Some more localized ISPs have caps as well - best to check with your own ISP and ask them just so you know.

I love the new Apple TV, especially how it works with Netflix. Thanks for visiting my blog! 

Blair


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Yeah I smashed right through my cap, mostly from watching Netflix TV series in the background while working from home.

Used up 77GB in 30 days. Was pretty shocked when I found out how much I had used up. Think I need to move up a tier.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

No bandwidth issues for me with Netflix... I couldn't find 5 things I wanted to watch, much less 30. I cancelled my account before the free trial was over.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

My Telus high speed internet account claims that I have used 0GB of my 125GB allotment since I signed up with them 8 months ago... so I have no idea if my AppleTV has caused a spike in bandwidth usage or not.


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

Regular Shaw High-Speed service has a 75 GB cap. It sounds like they don't currently charge for overages, though. Here's what's in their user agreement: "Shaw reserves the right to set specific limits for Bandwidth Usage and charge for excessive Bandwidth Usage for residential Services at any time." I assume they'd be obliged to specify the overage charge, if they wanted to levy one...

Anyone know otherwise? (I just signed up for Netflix's trial month via our Nintendo Wii, so I might learn otherwise in a month )


----------



## sodadood (Mar 16, 2009)

Just curious - are you using the Nintendo Wii 'Netflix Streaming disc' to watch, or are you now able to directly watch on the Wii without a disc? What's the quality like?

As for Shaw's 75 GB cap, what happens when you hit that 75? If they don't charge you for the overage, do they drop your connection more often?

Make sure you check with Shaw - often companies have things like that in their fine print that allow them to change their policies (or not spell them out when amending them) without telling their customers until the bill comes.


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

sodadood said:


> Anyone having bandwidth issues with Netflix/Apple TV?


I just received a first-ever warning that we're approaching the bandwidth cap (60 GB with Cogeco) after the Netflix 30 day free day free trial. 

We've let Netflix lapse. There was not a lot of interesting content. I had expected a lot of 'New' movies and TV shows to arrive during the trial month but it seemed to be a trickle, at best. We hadn't seem Mad Men before, so that was worthwhile.

Craig


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

WCraig said:


> I just received a first-ever warning that we're approaching the bandwidth cap (60 GB with Cogeco) after the Netflix 30 day free day free trial.
> 
> We've let Netflix lapse. There was not a lot of interesting content. I had expected a lot of 'New' movies and TV shows to arrive during the trial month but it seemed to be a trickle, at best. We hadn't seem Mad Men before, so that was worthwhile.
> 
> Craig


Just trying to be helpful, but by let it lapse you mean cancelled it? Because I thought it automatically continues to charge you after the trial is over.


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

cap10subtext said:


> Just trying to be helpful, but by let it lapse you mean cancelled it? Because I thought it automatically continues to charge you after the trial is over.


You're right! I could have sworn that I didn't need to enter a credit card number to activate the trial. Anyway, now cancelled.

Craig


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

The selection is certainly challenging as you use up the good stuff. I thought there might be an addition of content after the free trial, but I don't see that so far (except in kids programs and anime, which seems to be the bulk of new content).
There's still enough left that I can be interested for a few months.


----------



## MacDaddy68 (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm currently paying for Shaw High-Speed (7.5mbps and a 120GB/mo cap), so have no worry that I'll exceed bandwidth limits. Mind you, I'm actually getting 15mbps - boosted to 32mbps... heheh beejacon 

As far as Netflix itself goes, I've been pretty happy with it too. I've been most impressed with it's ability to stream without hiccups or glitches. The only thing I've noticed: occasionally the nice sharp picture becomes "muddy" if bitrates can't keep up (too much local traffic?). The picture degrades temporarily, then switches back to clear and sharp again. Oddly, I'm the only one who notices this, the family hasn't a clue.

Oh - and I suspect that your sound dropping issue (as the thread starter asked about) is just an HDMI handshake problem. I had the exact same problem with my 3 year old Viewsonic LCD TV - but my new LG Plasma has no handshake problems whatsoever.


----------



## sodadood (Mar 16, 2009)

Ironically enough, I haven't had the issue with the Apple TV sound dropping since on the one day it happened. I agree it's probably an HDMI problem - the 42" plasma I have is about 4 years old, so definitely not cutting edge anymore.

For those that have been wondering about the Netflix content, I can confirm that they have been adding new content over the past week or so, albeit VERY slowly. A few 'new' movies here and there. I suspect it will take at least 6 months to really notice a substantial difference.

For my Netflix Canada blog (Watching 30 flix in 30 days on Netflix Canada) I watched 30 movies in 30 days... and I'm sure I could come up with another 30 that I'd like to watch, so for now, I'm quite happy with the Netflix service.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I am enjoying Netflix so far, and the price is right. Content wise its not what the Americans have, maybe eventually we will get there. I will keep it after the trial, its on $8 with no contract so its nice being able to quit whenever I want.


----------



## egremont (Jun 14, 2009)

This discussion has perfect timing for me. My current TV is gaining many more spaced white lines at the top of the picture. I am going to be purchasing a new HD flatscreen, 1080p. HDMI and USB ports, hopefully under 40 inches in the very near future.

I have held off signing up to Netflix for trial because I really do not want to watch on my 2009 24" iMac. Great picture but the chair is not conducive to movie watching.

There is a MacBook Pro in the offing and when reading a review in Apple Insider it stated "users only need a cheap dongle to route both HDMI video and high quality audio out through the Mini DisplayPort to a HDMI TV". Not really sure what this item is. 

I do have an Airport Extreme Base Station.

Do I have to have an AppleTV to sync movies from my iTunes, Netflicks or any other movie or documentary that I have on my iMac ? What are the restrictions with an AppleTV ? 

Is it possible to sync wirelessly from iMac to "my new to be" TV without compromising quality of picture and audio ?

Enjoyed the reviews on your blog - reminded me of movies I wish to see again. I am planning to be prepared for the "storm stayed" days ahead. I am retired and have a choice about when I shovel. Curled up with a movie or a book and the fireplace are nice options.

Appreciate all the suggestions that are offered. This is somewhat new territory for me and I want to have all my ducks or dongles at the ready.


----------



## crodrigues (Feb 7, 2005)

All MacBooks have a video out port that uses the mini displayport connector on one end (the one on your MacBook) and a known video connector on the other end (like VGA, DVI, S-Video, etc).
What the article you read probably said is there will be a cable with a mini DisplayPort connector in one end and an HDMI on the other end. HDMI can carry both audio and video so if you hookup that cable to the TV you should be able to watch anything you have on the MacBook, on your TV.
I am not 100% sure if the DisplayPort can actually carry audio. If it can, then yes, there is nothing preventing an Apple cable with HDMI in one end to work like that.

CR


----------



## Zoweeguy (Feb 18, 2003)

Been thinking about joining Netflix but noticed that there isn't a lot that appeals to me just yet. But a question I do have,
how is the HD selection? As far as I can see, Netflix doesn't mention anything about its HD selection on their website.


----------



## MacDaddy68 (Dec 1, 2009)

Netflix in HD? Good question. Judging by picture quality, the Canadian version of Netflix seems like it's mostly in HD (720p). And unlike the US version, there is definitely no SD/HD option to pick from. Initially, I thought it was odd - but now that I think about it... 

I suspect that Netflix, to simplify things, streams whatever your bandwidth can handle in real time. If you have a slow connection you get SD - a fast one and you get HD. And if your connection is flaky, unstable or handling high traffic - you may see your picture jump between SD and HD, even in the middle of a movie (I've personally seen this happen, but it's been pretty rare and only noticeable if you're paying close attention).

I could be wrong of course, but this seems to be what I can cobble together so far.

Oh... and to "sodadood"... nice blog  good job on the Netflix movie reviews!


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

A quick look at the HD content, there are 27 pages of HD, 30 selections per page, so about 800 HD titles, though some of that could be TV shows.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

I love using netflix on my Apple TV. Here's a story you'll never hear from about your cable TV provider.

My six year old son finishes his homework and is rewarded with a commercial free Netflix kid's show during the school week. One evening this past week we couldn't get Netflix to work; It wouldn't even allow me to login. I resorted to trouble shooting on my Mac which allowed me to login but we couldn't get programs to stream. A couple of days later I received an email from Netflix apologizing for the problem due to server issues and telling me they would credit my account for 3% on my next bill date.

It's a small amount but talk about excellent customer service. I've saved well over $1000 since disconnecting from the media baron's network last year and we now view commercial free content with Netflix. I do use a regular antenna to pull in CBC French and English HD content here in Ottawa.

Thank you Netflix! I highly recommend them.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

egremont said:


> There is a MacBook Pro in the offing and when reading a review in Apple Insider it stated "users only need a cheap dongle to route both HDMI video and high quality audio out through the Mini DisplayPort to a HDMI TV". Not really sure what this item is.


How old is your MacBook Pro?

The 2010 models can send audio via DisplayPort, but previous models can't.

You need a Mini DisplayPort to HDMI adapter:

For only $6.30 each when QTY 50+ purchased - Mini DisplayPort to HDMI Adapter | Mini DisplayPort to HDMI / DVI / VGA Adapters


I've been using Netflix on my iPhone, MacBook Pro, and Wii. The Wii app is nice - I'm glad they ditched the CD!

The quality on the Wii is actually quite good. I was surprised. I do have the component video cables, so that helps. But for not being an HD unit, I am impressed.

I called Netflix because movies were not playing in HD. They explained to me that right now, no movie will start playing in HD. They all start in SD while Netflix evaluates your connection speed. It will then switch to HD if you have a suitable connection.

Even when movies did switch to HD, I don't find the quality is overly fantastic. It really doesn't look like HD for the most part, especially older films.

I'm with Eastlink. I have the 30mbps service. There is supposed to be a cap, but they haven't implemented yet. Don't expect to go over anyways.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

jimbotelecom said:


> I love using netflix on my Apple TV. Here's a story you'll never hear from about your cable TV provider.


You're right. I never have to log in to watch TV.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

okcomputer said:


> How old is your MacBook Pro?
> 
> Even when movies did switch to HD, I don't find the quality is overly fantastic. It really doesn't look like HD for the most part, especially older films.


I find the quality to be really good. Running from Apple TV2, its definitely an HD signal and obviously much better then any DVD I have watched on the TV. The TV is a 46 inch Sharp Aquos. I love Netflix, been able to watch a few tv series I have not gotten around to and be able to watch when I want to. It will only get better when they start updating the media library to get us close to what the Americans have.


----------



## egremont (Jun 14, 2009)

I, too, am enjoying my new TV and new appleTV. Had all my connections and syncs working quite quickly. One problem I did encounter; I kept losing the remote to the appleTV. 
My setup is in a bed sitting room so lots of surfaces to swallow up this little remote. Lost it three times during setup between computer and TV. I have a small sleeve which was made to hold folding scissors and it holds the remote perfectly at the halfway point and is colourfull enough to be easily found. Better than idiot mitts.
I especially enjoy the BBC miniseries available on NetFlicks. I hope "Damages" will be available soon.


----------



## MacDaddy68 (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm quite enjoying the quality of the picture on Netflix through my new AppleTV. Without a doubt, it's noticeably better than DVD but not as hyper-clear or defined as Blu-Ray is. But overall, a very pleasing, acceptable 720p picture that's as smooth as silk most of the time. Call me impressed.

As far as content goes, it's certainly worth $9/mo - and as others have said, the selection will only get better over time.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

▲ Agreed, although you should get a better deal on the price. Mine's only $7.99/month.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

I find the quality on the Wii to be superior to that of watching it through my browser. Which is odd, but I'm glad it is - it's much easier to turn the Wii on and use the Wiimote than hook up my MBP with HDMI and operate it that way.


----------

